# Bruce Lee's Best Student



## StormShadow (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone know this man?

http://www.wingchuntraining.org/bruce-lees-best-student/


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 25, 2013)

I know of him and he was the real deal. I think he has passed on. As far as anyone claiming that any BLS was the best student. I find that not very respectful to the BLS's who were/are great in their own rights.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2013)

Jesse Glover is known as Bruce Lee's first student but I have never heard of him, or any of Bruce Lee's other students, referred to as his best and there were many great students and I agree with James that such claims are disrespectful to the other great students of Bruce Lee

Jesse Glover passed away in 2012


----------



## simplicity (Jun 26, 2013)

StormShadow said:


> Anyone know this man?
> 
> http://www.wingchuntraining.org/bruce-lees-best-student/



Yep, I know him... He was my friend... Jesse Glover was a great person... He has been to my school and I to his private school...


----------



## Manseau (Jun 26, 2013)

simplicity said:


> Yep, I know him... He was my friend... Jesse Glover was a great person... He has been to my school and I to his private school...


I met him at a seminar in Portland, OR when I was training under one of his students in the early eighty's. He was a genuinely nice person, very humble and very skilled. After the demonstration he took the time to answer questions  and stuck hands with some of us. Was he Bruce Lee's best student? Who cares, he was Bruce's head instructor in Seattle and he was influential in the martial arts community with the foundation he developed from Bruce's instruction.  Jesse wrote a couple of books 1)talking about the Seattle years, early training with Bruce Lee and Jesse's experiences with James Yimm Lee in Oakland  thanks to Bruce's introduction.  2) Bruce Lee's Non Classical Gung Fu is the second book. They are both worth checking out for the insights Jesse provided. I only met him once, but I do know he influenced a lot of people and had a very loyal following. His passing was truly a loss.


----------



## StormShadow (Jun 27, 2013)

Just FYI The title of the thread came from the link.  It is not my personal view as I am not qualified to determine who bruce lee's best student was.  From the responses here, he sounds like he was a highly respected martial artist.  I wish there were more jkd schools teaching jkd as bruce lee first created it and not just jkd concepts for mma training. At least you would have a good base in jkd to begin to understand what works for you and what does not.  Does anyone know any good jkd schools/teachers in the philly/NJ area?


----------



## simplicity (Jun 28, 2013)

Just to remind everyone, Jesse Glover did NCGF, not JKD...  

I'm here in  Southeast Michigan... 10th Annual Jeet Kune Do seminar will coming up in April 2014... If you are up this way you are welcome to come to it... I do have people coming from other states.


----------



## SuitableScroll (Jun 28, 2013)

I know of at least one good JKD instructor in NJ, his name is Vincent Raimondi, I'd recommend checking him out.


----------



## StormShadow (Jun 28, 2013)

simplicity said:


> Just to remind everyone, Jesse Glover did NCGF, not JKD...
> 
> I'm here in  Southeast Michigan... 10th Annual Jeet Kune Do seminar will coming up in April 2014... If you are up this way you are welcome to come to it... I do have people coming from other states.



Thank you.  I'll look into it.


----------

